# Only in Canada...



## Alix

Naked pancakes anyone? 

Police probing Quebec maple syrup heist worth up to $30-million - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Aunt Bea

I saw that on the news, serious business!

In this area real maple syrup is selling between $45.00 and $50.00 per gallon!

At that price it is still a pretty good deal.  The traditional rule has always been that a gallon of syrup was worth a days pay for unskilled labor.


----------



## jabbur

I wonder what they plan on doing with it?


----------



## LPBeier

I have a 2 liter jug of it. I can't imagine 1 1/2 Olympic swimming pool's worth!  It is amazing what people will steal these days.


----------



## Andy M.

It's worth a ton of money.  I'd bet they had a customer already lined up.


----------



## buckytom

LPBeier said:


> I have a 2 liter jug of it. I can't imagine 1 1/2 Olympic swimming pool's worth!  It is amazing what people will steal these days.



from the associated press newswire, this just in: thieves have hit a buttermilk factory in northern michigan, making off with hundreds of gallons of product. 

in a similar story, recent shipments of flour have been hijacked along routes through the upper peninsula of michigan.

police have a suspect in custody, but are at a loss after he is still explaining his whereabouts at the times of the crimes for the third straight day, non-stop. the bureau of indian affairs has been called in to try to make sense of it all.

details to follow...


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> from the associated press newswire, this just in: thieves have hit a buttermilk factory in northern michigan, making off with hundreds of gallons of product.
> 
> in a similar story, recent shipments of flour have been hijacked along routes through the upper peninsula of michigan.
> 
> police have a suspect in custody, but are at a loss after he is still explaining his whereabouts at the times of the crimes for the third straight day, non-stop. the bureau of indian affairs has been called in to try to make sense of it all.
> 
> details to follow...




Holy Cow! a LONGWINDed criminal.


----------



## LPBeier




----------



## taxlady




----------



## Dawgluver

Too funny!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Holy Cow! a LONGWINDed criminal.


Who happens to love pancakes!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

> The warehouse where the theft occured was a temporary location, and the federation was preparing to move the now-stolen maple syrup to a new location.


 
So, someone decided to take the moving it part into their own hands.


----------



## Alix

Update...

They found the maple syrup. In cocaine bricks?!

And its going back to where it came from.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Amazing!

It sound like the Chief is still in the wind!


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Update...
> 
> They found the maple syrup. In cocaine bricks?!
> 
> And its going back to where it came from.


Stirling's response to that was, "We have our priorities straight here in Canada."


----------



## CWS4322

I didn't know that the RCMP kept an eye out for maple syrup being transported across provincial lines...but if such is the case, how did the cocaine go undetected?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The dogs are only trained to alert on maple syrup...


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> Update...
> 
> They found the maple syrup. In cocaine bricks?!
> 
> And its going back to where it came from.



Oh geez.  And nobody noticed the cocaine.  

Thank goodness for the maple syrup sniffing dogs.

Dang it, PF, you stole my line!


----------



## Andy M.

A happy resolution to a sticky situation.


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy M. said:


> A happy resolution to a sticky situation.


----------

